# Zinger Winger Retired Gunner



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I have been using the Zinger Winger Retired Gunner for the past few weeks and I really like it. I have 2 so I can retire 2 birds when training. The Retired Gunners are $99.00 ea. through Winger Zinger but if purchased through Gun Dog Supply the price was $89.00. I also have 2 stands that hold the Retired Gunner. The stands can be placed about 5 feet away from the Winger Zingers so you can conceal the wingers behind cover so the dogs won't mark off of them. The stands are about $25.00 ea. but well worth the price and stand about 5 feet tall.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Do these unretire if necessary if the dog get lost and needs a bit of help

Mark


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

No they do not unretire


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

The receivers do have a noise button that the dog can hear if it is in the area of the mark.


----------



## Black Forest Retrievers (Jul 17, 2006)

Roger
So i take it you like yours? I am pleased to hear it, i have been looking at these for a while and wanted to hear some first hand experiences to see if they are worth it. 

My only questions is are they connected to the winger or do they stand alone? Did you say that they can go only 5 ft away? why.

Thank for your experiences


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I made my own using servos and archery releases, much cheaper, since neither can unretire I prefer to spend less money.

Gettiing that can unretire would be an asset in certain situations.


----------



## maydayretrievers (May 30, 2005)

*retired gunners*

Yeah I would like to know ,if anyone know of some units that will un retire..I see all these that retire .but I am looking for some that do both ..
I saw th one the malcom or something like 4 hunder bucks ..gotta be something out thier cheaper..

what ever happends to the one that were like on real estate frame that flipped over to ritire than flapped back to un retire..
any help would be great thanks


----------

